# Phòng kín thường tồn tại mùi ẩm mốc khó chịu



## tibodinh (6/10/21)

Phòng kín thường tồn tại mùi ẩm mốc khó chịu Ana xin chào các bạn! Vậy là một tuần nữa lại trôi qua và hôm nay Ana lại có dịp \“buôn dưa lê bán dưa chuột” cùng các bạn rồi. Những ngày vừa qua, chúng ta đa chịu ảnh hưởng từ cơn bão số 2 nên xuất hiện nhiều cơn mưa lớn và day dẳng. Có lẽ vì thế mà máy hút bụi công nghiệp khô ướtnhận được khá nhiều câu hỏi liên quan đến vấn đề khử mùi ẩm mốc trong phòng kín. Vậy, làm thế nào để xử lý vấn đề này? Ana xin mời bạn đọc theo dõi bài viết ngắn sau đây! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Phòng làm việc, phòng ngủ,… nói riêng hay những căn phòng được lắp máy lạnh nói chung đều phải kín gió. Mặc dù môi trường bên trong những khu vực này tương đối mát mẻ và máy chà sàn đơn công nghiệp thoáng đãng nhờ những luồng khí từ máy lạnh (máy điều hòa) mang lại. Song, thực tế không khí lại rất \“tù túng”. Mặt khác, hơi lạnh trong không khí lan tỏa vào những \“ngóc ngách” và tụ lại ở đó, lâu dần tạo điều kiện cho nấm mốc phát triển. Ngoài ra, những tác động từ môi trường như những cơn mưa kéo dài khiến nấm mốc sinh trưởng nhanh hơn. Cách khử mùi và diệt nấm mốc tận gốc \“Một số nấm mốc có thể được nhìn thấy qua các mảng bám trên tường hay ở những nơi bị rò rỉ nước, nhưng thật không may không phải lúc nào bạn cũng có thể thấy chúng” - GS. Connie Kantelaris cho biết. Vì vậy, cách diệt nấm mốc hiệu quả nhất là thường xuyên lau chùi những góc khuất, kết hợp với việc sử dụng thuốc xịt khử trùng không khí để tiêu diệt những bào tử nấm mốc và vi khuẩn nguy hiểm lơ lửng trong không khí. Đây là việc nên làm nhất là trong những ngày thời tiết xấu hoặc khi cơ thể bị suy nhược để tránh bị nhiễm bệnh. Tuy nhiên, vì là bảo vệ sức khỏe nên bạn hãy chọn những sản phẩm được chứng nhận 100% Organic thay vì những sản phẩm được tổng hợp từ hợp chất kháng sinh. Bạn có thể tìm được một sản phẩm như vậy, đó chính là bình xịt khử trùng và diệt nấm mốc trong phòng Resparkle. Một sản phẩm thế hệ mới, ứng dụng công nghệ hữu cơ trong sản xuất. Các thành phần bên trong 100% là hữu cơ nên vô cùng an toàn với sức khỏe con người. Bên cạnh đó, nếu phát hiện những vị trí bị rò rỉ nước hãy khắc phục ngay để không tạo điều kiện cho nấm mốc phát triển và gây mùi hôi. Ngoài ra, sau đây là một số cách khử mùi ẩm mốc trong phòng bạn nên biết. Tất nhiên, Ana xin phép không liệt kê những cách khử mùi bằng hương thơm tổng hợp bởi sự nguy hiểm từ hương thơm là rất lớn. Một số cách khử mùi ẩm mốc tự nhiên như sau: 1. Khử mùi ẩm mốc bằng không khí tự nhiên Hãy mở cửa sổ để không khí tự nhiên tràn vào phòng. Làm như vậy sẽ khiến cho không khí ẩm trong phòng thoát ra ngoài, và không khí từ ngoài sẽ ùa vào trong phòng theo chiều ngược lại. Theo đó, mùi ẩm mốc cũng sẽ thoát ra ngoài và được không khí tự nhiên \“thanh lọc” ở bên trong phòng. 2. Sử dụng vỏ cam, quýt khô Gắp một cục than cháy hồng cho vào một cái bát nhỏ, sau đó cho một ít vỏ cam (quýt) khô vào, sau đó đặt bát ở góc phòng. Hơi khói từ vỏ cam khô sẽ lan tỏa làm sạch mùi ẩm mốc trong nhà. 3. Sử dụng than gỗ Đặt những mẩu than gỗ vào một chiếc túi vải nhỏ, sau đó mang treo ở những khu vực ẩm thấp. Than gỗ khô có khả năng hút ẩm và khử mùi ẩm mốc tuyệt vời. 4. Sử dụng bã cà phê, bã trà Bã cà phê sau khi sử dụng có thể cho vào một túi nhỏ và treo ở góc phòng. Bạn sẽ cảm nhận được hương thơm từ cà phê sẽ giúp khử sạch mùi ẩm mốc nhanh chóng. Nếu không có bã cà phê, bạn có thể thay thế bằng bã trà khô cũng khá hiệu quả. 5. Sử dụng sản phẩm khử mùi an toàn Bạn có thể sử dụng Gel khử mùi Fresh Wave IAQ của Mỹ. Đây là một trong những sản phẩm khử mùi được chứng nhận \“sản phẩm xanh” bởi chương trình \“Design for the Environment Program” của tổ chức EPA. Không chỉ được sử dụng trong phòng, sản phẩm còn được sử dụng để khử mùi xe hơi vô cùng hiệu quả. Công dụng đã được kiểm chứng cam kết mùi hôi sẽ mất đi và không trở lại. 6. Sử dụng nước chanh Nước chanh ở đây không phải là để uống, mà đó là bạn cắt những quả nhanh thành lát rồi cho vào nồi nước và đun sôi. Hương thơm từ vỏ chanh sẽ giúp bạn khử mùi ẩm mốc vô cùng hiệu quả. Lời kết Như vậy, qua bài viết trên phụ kiện máy hút bụi công nghiệphy vọng bạn đã có câu trả lời cho việc khử mùi ẩm mốc trong phòng kín như thế nào. Chúc các bạn thành công!


----------

